# Huh, What did you say?



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 19, 2012)

Dee has gotten tired of me saying those words so today we're off to see about hearing aids...Damn getting old sucks


----------



## maxman400 (Apr 19, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Dee has gotten tired of me saying those words so today we're off to see about hearing aids...Damn getting old sucks


Been there and done that, $6000.00 later and I can't wear them. They were new proto types and the company worked on them for a year and never got them to work right. They had duel mics and would cancel each other out and become ear plugs. Got tired of messing with them, hope yours work better.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Apr 19, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Dee has gotten tired of me saying those words so today we're off to see about hearing aids...Damn getting old sucks


 
Tell me about it. I'm full of aids, hearing, looking, eating and walking.:biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 19, 2012)

Yep! about the only difference between us is I don't need any aid in eating :biggrin:





KBs Pensnmore said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dee has gotten tired of me saying those words so today we're off to see about hearing aids...Damn getting old sucks
> ...


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Apr 19, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Yep! about the only difference between us is I don't need any aid in eating :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Does'nt help when they talk, facing away from you!!!!!!!!


----------



## renowb (Apr 19, 2012)

My wife just told me a minute ago, we need to see about getting you a hearing aid.


----------



## dbledsoe (Apr 19, 2012)

My wife says I never listen to her ----at least that's what I think she said.


----------



## jd99 (Apr 19, 2012)

I've used one for as long as i can remember, "born this way" :biggrin:
Deaf in my right ear, and 40% loss in Left ear. 


I've had several brands, I'm using a Mircle ear brand right now and it has worked and lasted the longest, it's a behind the ear (has the little tube that goes in the ear), the in the ear ones will cause more pain and sores. (My experiance).

GOOD LUCK, had to yell so you would hear it...:biggrin:


----------



## jd99 (Apr 19, 2012)

Another advantage, you can always blame a dead battery, when the wife says your "not listening to me" 
"Sorry Honey my battery must have died" :wink:


----------



## ALA (Apr 19, 2012)

I may be new at pen turning but I'm right with you guys on this hearing thing. Sure is a bad feeling standing around in a group at work with people talking and not hearing what's being said. Just stand there and shake your like you hear every word or keep asking, huh? all the time.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Apr 19, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Damn getting old sucks


 
Better than the alternative.


----------



## Great Googly Moogly (Apr 19, 2012)

Huh...what did you say...?


----------



## leehljp (Apr 19, 2012)

dbledsoe said:


> My wife says I never listen to her ----at least that's what I think she said.



Secret to a looong marriage: First 30 years listen to everything you wife says; Second thirty years go deaf and just smile! :biggrin:



> _Sure is a bad feeling standing around in a group at work with people talking and not hearing what's being said. Just stand there and shake your like you hear every word or keep asking, huh? all the time._ ALA



When I had been in Japan for about 10 years, a friendly elderly neighbor lady stopped me in the street and asked me about my wife and how she was doing since she (neighbor) hadn't seen her for several days. I replied and chatted a moment. Then she started onto some Japanese subject that I had no clue of what she was talking about. I just kept nodding my head, smiling and saying "uuh" (kind of an agreeable yes). Two days later she presented LOML with a bill for $400. LOML asked me if I agreed to have our septic tanks cleaned at a neighborhood discount price. 
ME: "They never taught me "septic tank cleaning" in language school."
LOML: "When you don't know what they are talking about, don't keep nodding in agreement!" 

Nodding and smiling when you don't know what is being said can get you into trouble! :biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 19, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Dee has gotten tired of me saying those words so today we're off to see about hearing aids...Damn getting old sucks



Beats the hell out of the alternative, Amigo! At least that's what I "think" my wife said!

I tell her my ears worked perfectly when I married her and that she is responsible for "talking my ears off".


----------



## IPD_Mr (Apr 19, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Yep! about the only difference between us is I don't need any aid in eating :biggrin:


 
In case you ever do, I am volunteering.  I like fried chicken and bread pudding.   :tongue:


----------



## Haynie (Apr 19, 2012)

I went in for a hearing test because the wife was always mad about me not hearing her.  Turns out I have perfect hearing, but have a auditory processing disorder.  Then the doc gave me a list of things SHE needed to do differently if she wanted me to hear HER.  There is nothing I can do about it.

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sometimes ADD is an advantage.  She never made the changes but can't get mad if I don't hear her.  I don't think she has noticed that it gets worse when what she wants me to do is contrary to what I want to do.  It is a problem at work though.

We have a customer that has really small hearing aids.  He says they are so light that he does notice one has fallen out until someone starts yelling at him.  He says smallest is NOT better.


----------



## bubbamorse (Apr 19, 2012)

ALA said:


> I may be new at pen turning but I'm right with you guys on this hearing thing. Sure is a bad feeling standing around in a group at work with people talking and not hearing what's being said. Just stand there and shake your like you hear every word or keep asking, huh? all the time.



Depending on the topic of conversation, I do that intentionally with the intention of getting someone to re-think what they just said....it only works with the younger kids (25 yr olds) the older kids (35 yr olds) are pretty good about not sticking their foot in their mouth.  :redface:


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 19, 2012)

huh? what'd you say.....!

edit: looks like somebody beat me too it! LOL, oh well, it was still funny from this end


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Apr 19, 2012)

Good luck, I got fitted for them several years ago... they work so good I could hear everthing to the point to where I stiil had a hard time hearing my family speak to me. so I quit wearing them. $2800. down the tubes.. would have been ok if I could have some that zero in on the talking instead of all noise...........


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 19, 2012)

Well there has to be an a lot of deaf or almost deaf people in the Oklahoma City aera, I called over a dozen hearing aid places and couldn't get an appointment until the earliest next Tuesday and more than half said first week in May. I have spoken to a few and 3 of them have a return policy that if in the first 60 days your not satisfied they will take them back and refund the complete charge.


----------



## glycerine (Apr 19, 2012)

Watch out, before you know it you'll be needing glasses too!


----------



## Scott (Apr 19, 2012)

I love my hearing aids!  I bought my first pair a few years ago when I was still working.  After retiring I went to the VA and they fitted me up with a new pair that are the coolest around!  They have blutooth and I can listen to music off my phone with them.  I wish you the best of luck with them!

Scott.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 19, 2012)

:biggrin:I thought that people in Oklahoma stll used cow horns for hearing aids.:biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Hmmmm*



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Dee has gotten tired of me saying those words so today we're off to see about hearing aids...Damn getting old sucks


 I hope they work better for you than they did for me....I couldn't stand them - heard too much.


----------



## tim self (Apr 19, 2012)

I was thinking a little better sound quality than that.  Go to the auto parts store and get a couple of trans fluid funnels!:biggrin:  They should fit just right and be a lot cheaper than the real thing and cleaner than horns.



mredburn said:


> :biggrin:I thought that people in Oklahoma stll used cow horns for hearing aids.:biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 19, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Dee has gotten tired of me saying those words so today we're off to see about hearing aids...Damn getting old sucks


 Just my opinion here but I think it beats the heck out of dying young.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Apr 19, 2012)

You know I think it may just be Dee's speech. I don't recall you asking me to repeat myself one time in all of the times we have talked. I think her hearing is bad too because I have asked for bread pudding several times and she never hears me. Of course hard of hearing and selective hearing are two different things. Have you explained to her how husbands and wives work with the latter?


----------



## corian king (Apr 19, 2012)

Well I am in the same boat as the rest of you.(I hope it don't sink) LOL
My eyes went a few years back and then my hearing.The wife gets on me all the time about haveing to repeat herself.I told her not to repeat herself if I did'nt get it the first time I probably won't get it the second.


----------



## avbill (Apr 19, 2012)

I have selective hearing. 99% of the time I never hear my wife talking to me.  whether if in the same room or another room  yet, I can hear the click of a flashlight  at 3AM as a burgular tries to steal a car in front of the house on the street.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 19, 2012)

I went to the hearing doctor a while back. I sat in the waiting room all day. They never called my name..... Well, I don't think they did anyway.


----------



## eupher58 (Apr 20, 2012)

Doesn't matter if I can hear her or not.  After 30 some years I've learned there is nothing she can say that cannot be succesfully answered "yes dear".


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 20, 2012)

*mmmmmm*

my bride (of 49 years and 11 months) get wrapped around the axle because I don't answer her fast enough to suit her.  I try to tell her it's because she says so many things that don't need an answer.  Like "Oh look! a yard sale."  or "???? called....she didn't want anything but she called." Where ???? is her friend and I couldn't care less if she called.

Then she'll ask something like "did you get the mail....no....I'll go get it" and she's half way out the door before I can say "Yes, I did".  Then she says "Well you didn't answer me"....


----------



## artme (Apr 20, 2012)

Reminds me of a very funny cartoon published here many years ag

The scene is a country pub. Two blokes sitting at the bar drinkingg with one obviously talking and the other listeng. 

Two other blokes sitting a little further away and one saying to the other, "Crikey Bob's a rude old blighter, he's been listening to Harry all day with his hearing aids turned off!"


----------



## thewishman (Apr 20, 2012)

eupher58 said:


> Doesn't matter if I can hear her or not.  After 30 some years I've learned there is nothing she can say that cannot be succesfully answered "yes dear".




Do these pants make me look fat?

=======================================================

My dad's last hearing test revealed that he cannot hear in the range covering most female voices. My wife thinks it may be hereditary,


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't think I need hearing aids yet, but if they will stop the ringing in my ears, might consider giving them a try... I've had a high pitch scream in my ears for the last 30-40 years... ever since I worked for the airlines and walked the fuselage of the acft with engines running... even with ear muffs, it was loud.   Dr.'s say I've lost 20% of my hearing, but it's at the high and low end of the spectrum... I hear well enough unless you talk to the wife... she hears sounds in the car that I don't hear and is flabbergasted when I tell her I don't hear it...


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Apr 21, 2012)

I always thought it was selective hearing.......


----------



## Arbsmith (Apr 21, 2012)

I highly recommend Beltone true, receiver in the ear.  I had miracle ear aids for 4 years and they were junk.  These are great


----------



## Haynie (Apr 21, 2012)

thewishman said:


> eupher58 said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't matter if I can hear her or not.  After 30 some years I've learned there is nothing she can say that cannot be succesfully answered "yes dear".
> ...



Then RUN!


----------



## rherrell (Apr 22, 2012)

From everything I've HEARD, this one is the best. It's not just an amplifier like all the rest. Read about it here...
http://www.medcitynews.com/2011/10/...envoy-medical-sales-inquiries-up-150-percent/


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 22, 2012)

*hearing aids paymen assistance*

Roy,
   I am with you, I 've worn them for about 10 years, now..on my 2nd pair. Got my first pair at 45, about 10 years later than I should have. 
    We have an employment program called Michigan Works, that helps people with getting/keeping jobs. They paid 1/2  of my $5,000.00 hearing aid bill. You do not need to be income challenged to use this program. I make a good income and could handle this bill without trouble, but I was able to use this because it helped me to keep my employment and do my job better. If you are employed or looking for employment (doesn't work for retirees or the disabled), you should see if this type of program is in your area.


----------



## soligen (Apr 22, 2012)

The NRA has some hearing benefits for members too.  I have no idea how good it is, but could be worth joining if you are not already a member.


----------



## rherrell (Apr 22, 2012)

Here's a better link, that first one is trash...
Invisible Hearing® with Esteem®


----------

